# Maximum Strength Positive Thinking



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Another site about positive thinking. Helpful information and how to be positive.*

http://positiveselftalk.com/index.htm


----------



## laugh it off (Feb 1, 2009)

wow good one. maximum positivity HA! i like it.
this is no joke.. it like commands u to be positive..


----------



## RaiderSix (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice. I'm bookmarking that one.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

ditto.

we can never get enough positive self talk in our lives!


----------



## efm88 (Feb 18, 2010)

this is interesting. if only i could actually pay attention to it maybe it could help, just a little


----------



## Jack222 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pulls you from the rubble, another thing I do is pull all-nighters until 10pm the following night- drop to sleep. 

The longer I stay up to fix the sleep pattern the less depressed I become from lack of sleep (sleeping at bad times like 2am)

It depends on how tired I am however, when there is time for creativity and no urgency to work or educate myself I can stay up as long as I want.


----------

